# Cookware advice needed.



## Nuuq (Oct 6, 2016)

Hello, 
I know next to nothing about cookware, but cooking is slowly growing up on me  
Our cookware is old and I wanted to surprise my spouse and to get new set. 
Went on and got Rosmarino Black lava stone set. 
After I came home, online, I saw how delicate it is to buy new cookware regarding health, and as we have 2 year old daughter, I decided I'll ask for opinion. 
So it us PFOA free, mineral clothing, and some more stuff that I don't really understand. 
Guy said it is safer than any other he have. 
Here is the link but it is on the Slovenian, but Google translate so the thing, or just pictures. 
Here are attached photos. 
Did I made mistake, or I can go with this as every day set. 
Thanks.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi and welcome to Discuss Cooking 

If it's actually made of, or lined with, lava, it's not dangerous at all. In general, lava contains essential minerals like iron and magnesium, so if you get a little in your food, it's not a problem. Enjoy your new cookware


----------



## LizStreithorst (Oct 6, 2016)

It is very beautiful and perfectly safe.  Let us know if you like how it works.  I've never seen lava rock cookware before.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 6, 2016)

Mexicans have been using molcajetes for centuries.  Cool stuff!  And any bad subtances would have been cooked out long ago, as it's lava.


----------



## Nuuq (Oct 7, 2016)

Thank you all.


----------



## Nuuq (Oct 7, 2016)

I'll keep these, as I hope that, as I'm sure that they are not healthy, that they can do no harm... 
Cheers


----------

